# Hayesy – 5X5 Strongman Journal



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really know how interesting this Journal is going to be or what I hope to gain from making it but I thought what the hell, even if nobody reads, likes or responds its made and I can look back trough it at my progress from day 1!

Current Stats:

Weight: 12Stone

Height: 5,9

BF: 10%

Been reading a lot of 5X5 combinations and Bill Starr's Power Routine seems like a good place to start.

Monday - Heavy Day

Squat - 5 sets of 5

Bench - 5 sets of 5

Powerclean - 5 sets of 5

weighted hyperextensions - 2 sets 15 reps

Weighted Decline sit-ups - 4 sets 15 reps

Tuesday - Core & Cardio Day

HIIT 15mins Tredmill

Front Squats - 5 sets of 5

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Crunches

Overhead squat - Just bar - 3 sets of 15

100 Press Ups

Wednesday - Light Day

Squat - 4 sets of 5

Overhead Press - 4 sets of 5

High Pulls - 4 sets of 5

Sit-ups - 3 sets

Thursday - Core Day & Football

Front Squats - 5 sets of 5

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Crunches

Overhead squat - Just bar - 3 sets of 15

100 Press Ups

Friday - Medium

Squat - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8

Bench - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8

Powercleans - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple

Weighted Dips - 3 sets of 5-8

Triceps and Biceps - 3 sets of 8 each

Saturday - Core & Cardio

HIIT 15mins Tredmill

Front Squats - 5 sets of 5

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Crunches

Overhead squat - Just bar - 3 sets of 15

100 Press Ups

Sunday - Rest & Cheat Day

Diet

8am - Boditronics Evo, ABC Multi Vit

9am - 100g Oats, 100mil Milk 100mil and t spoon of Honey

Snack - Banana

12pm - 2 Tesco Chicken Breasts in Wheat Pita Bread

4pm - 2 Tins John West Tuna Basmati Rice (Pre WO Meal)

5pm - Gym

7pm - Boditronics Evo and a Banana (Post WO)

9pm - Stake and Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a go lastnight to try and see were my failure points are, defo should of went heavy anyway i am not hurting or sore today, was thinking of going back tonight and completeing the same workout but adding more weights.

Squat 5x5

40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg 60kg

Bench 5x5

30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg 50kg

Poweclean 5x5

20kg 25kg 30kg 35kg 40kg

Weighted Hyperextentions 2 sets 25

10kg plate

Weighted sit ups 4 sets 25

10kg Plate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

good luck. i am doing same but 3x5. not trained since last wed but will be back sat. you will enjoy it. eat like a horse and lift more each time.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be following this! I am doing 5x5 at the moment. Love it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers guys, any advice etc would be of help!!

I enjoyed it lastnight but defo want to up the weights, should i do this and start again? as posted before?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers guys, any advice etc would be of help!!
> 
> I enjoyed it lastnight but defo want to up the weights, should i do this and start again? as posted before?


try figure out your one or 5 rep maxes. then put that into the madcow excel sheet and you're good to go


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> try figure out your one or 5 rep maxes. then put that into the madcow excel sheet and you're good to go


Cheers buddy, i am going back over to the gym at 4pm today to tinker with the weights to find out my max, at what point should i fail? around the 5th set?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Why is this in the general section???

You do realise there's a journal one where people like me who don't work out won't have to look at it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Why is this in the general section???
> 
> You do realise there's a journal one where people like me who don't work out won't have to look at it.


You have a back like a 50inch wide screen TV and you dont workout, you lazy lucky [email protected]


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers guys, any advice etc would be of help!!
> 
> I enjoyed it lastnight but defo want to up the weights, should i do this and start again? as posted before?


when i did this routine i didn't find i was sore after workouts either. However i did feel completely nackered after each session. It does work.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

mark44 said:


> when i did this routine i didn't find i was sore after workouts either. However i did feel completely nackered after each session. It does work.


Yeah i was pretty fcked lastnight tbh


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers buddy, i am going back over to the gym at 4pm today to tinker with the weights to find out my max, at what point should i fail? around the 5th set?


Generally you need to lift as heavy as you can for the 5 reps. Then you can use a 1Rep Max calculator to work out your max lifts.

Say if you do 5 reps ad 100kg you would use the calculator to figure out what your 1 rep max is. Make sense?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

mark44 said:


> Generally you need to lift as heavy as you can for the 5 reps. Then you can use a 1Rep Max calculator to work out your max lifts.
> 
> Say if you do 5 reps ad 100kg you would use the calculator to figure out what your 1 rep max is. Make sense?


Hummmmm more info would be good if thats cool!!!....just want to make sure i do it spot on


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mark44 said:


> Generally you need to lift as heavy as you can for the 5 reps. Then you can use a 1Rep Max calculator to work out your max lifts.
> 
> Say if you do 5 reps ad 100kg you would use the calculator to figure out what your 1 rep max is. Make sense?


im going to disagree here.

your better off doing as all the standard 5x5 routines say and start off light and work your way up over a period of time,

using a calucator to work out your 5rep max from your 1 rep max is not a good idea.

start off bellow the weight you think you should be able to do, have a little patience and then work upto that weight. it will pay off in the long term


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

You want to work out your maximum lifts for the following...

Squat

Bench

Deadlift

Press

Row

Based on how you prerformed recently, pick a weight and go as heavy as you can. Aim to get out as many reps as you can.

Say you manage to get 5 reps out on a bench press at 100kg total. You would then use a 1Rep max calculator to work out what the maximum you would be able to lift if you did one rep. Which using 100kg for 5 reps would make your max something along the lines of 113kg.

Use this calculator to figure out your max lifts... http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/orm.htm


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> im going to disagree here.
> 
> your better off doing as all the standard 5x5 routines say and start off light and work your way up over a period of time,
> 
> ...


I agree with you need to start off light and work your way up, that is how 5x5 program works.

I'm just explaining how you could work out a 1rep max if needed, doing it safely.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

You should always start a routine like this one at 90% of 1 rep max

That way you have the utmost abilty to start well and increase strength

Thats how the experts say to do it anyway


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mark44 said:


> I agree you need to start off light and work your way up, that is how 5x5 works. I'm just saying how you could work out a 1rep max if needed, doing it safely.


my bad - i thought you were saying that he should start off on max poundages.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> my bad - i thought you were saying that he should start off on max poundages.


No worries mate :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBH i p!ssed that workout the other day and could have lifted more thats what got me all confused


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Haysey you fool why are you starting journals in gen con

Best of luck tho mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Haysey you fool why are you starting journals in gen con
> 
> Best of luck tho mate


I knooooow was my bad!!

Thanks Breda, hope i am a fool with raw power in a few months lol


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm also doing 5x5 at the minute, only started two months ago but i've been steadily achieving good gains, really impressed by it, all the best with your training...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hit the gym on a mission tonight, lifted what i could and feel it now, bottom of my back is on fire!!

Squat 5x5

55kg 60kg 65kg 70kg 75kg

Bench 5x5

50kg 55kg 65kg 70kg 75kg

Poweclean 5x5

40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg 60kg

Weighted Hyperextentions 2 sets 15

20kg plate

Weighted sit ups 4 sets 10

30kg Plate

Complete all sets and an good all round workout


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice to see some core work thrown in mate, makes a massive improvement to big lifts.

Keep up the good work will keep popping in to check this one out and help if i can :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i see you changed your avi mate how come ??? :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Nice to see some core work thrown in mate, makes a massive improvement to big lifts.
> 
> Keep up the good work will keep popping in to check this one out and help if i can :thumb:


Thanks Rick coming from a guy like yourself i really appreciate it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i see you changed your avi mate how come ??? :whistling:


Haha because some Cnut called Flinty mate me look a right tool :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Haha because some Cnut called Flinty mate me look a right tool :lol:


only pulling your pud mate.. i think your a top lad X


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> only pulling your pud mate.. i think your a top lad X


Thanks Flint your legend mate!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anything I can add to this 5x5 to blitz my core fellas??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Woke up this morn and i was sore all over after doing the 5x5 lastnight, my body defo will need a rest from it and i can understand now why ppl do it in mon,wed,fri!!

Looking to as some cardio into this, still need to sort my diet out but at the min, i am just having

8am - Cyclone ,ABC Multi Vit Tab

9am - Oats, milk and Honey would say 100g of both and a t spoon of Honey

Snack - Banana

12pm - 2 Tesco Chicken Breasts and two fajita wraps

4pm - Oats, milk and Honey would say 100g of both and a t spoon of Honey

5pm - Gym

7pm Cyclone - Banana

10pm - Basmati Rice and 3 Tesco Fish Fillets

Just a ruff guide of what i have been eating


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Woke up this morn and i was sore all over after doing the 5x5 lastnight, my body defo will need a rest from it and i can understand now why ppl do it in mon,wed,fri!!
> 
> Looking to as some cardio into this, still need to sort my diet out but at the min, i am just having
> 
> ...


can you not have better things than oats mate ??

try some couscous p1ss easy to make and get plenty of flavours in them ...

cous cous and a tin of mackeral to replace your 4pm meal ...

oh and get some fcukin veg in your meals good dark greens . broccoli , spinach , cabbage ,


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> can you not have better things than oats mate ??
> 
> try some couscous p1ss easy to make and get plenty of flavours in them ...
> 
> ...


Yeah Flint i feel so bloated of all the oats tbh thanks for the advice , tbh i have never had cous cous before, will try that later on..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Anything I can add to this 5x5 to blitz my core fellas??


Core is very important for strength gains, personally I train it hard and heavy 2-3 times a week, some movement I always include would be....

Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps

Heavy decline situps- just situps on a decline but with a 10-20k disk folded in arms over chest-10-15 reps for 3 sets

Planks

Heavy oblique crunches- wiith weight if poss

Leg raises

Overhead squat, Just bar 3 sets of 15

Cable crunches - I find these best very heavy for 3 sets

there are loads more just have a go, create new moves, core work has endless amounts of angles and muscle you can target, search derek poundstone vid to see some very good ones


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

IMO i wouldnt add cardio as in your avi your a pretty lean anyway, focus all your energy and cals on the strength routine for now IMO

Also I would add in some eggs and red meat in there everyday, will make a huge difference to strength, especially if natty IMO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Core is very important for strength gains, personally I train it hard and heavy 2-3 times a week, some movement I always include would be....
> 
> Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps
> 
> ...


god advice mate, i need to look into more of a core day for myself aswell thinking about it !!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Core is very important for strength gains, personally I train it hard and heavy 2-3 times a week, some movement I always include would be....
> 
> Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps
> 
> ...


Rick your a legend thanks a lot, will have a look!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> IMO i wouldnt add cardio as in your avi your a pretty lean anyway, focus all your energy and cals on the strength routine for now IMO
> 
> Also I would add in some eggs and red meat in there everyday, will make a huge difference to strength, especially if natty IMO


Will make a few changes and add in some eggs and meat, tbh i need it defo takes every bit of enegry you have doin 5x5, well into it tho!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Core is very important for strength gains, personally I train it hard and heavy 2-3 times a week, some movement I always include would be....
> 
> Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps
> 
> ...


Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps

Do you mean by this, find a weight that i can just manage to blast 3 out at the most?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Front Squats- after doing a heavy set of these your core will be blitzed the next day, but I mean heavy going as low as 1-3 reps
> 
> Do you mean by this, find a weight that i can just manage to blast 3 out at the most?


No not really mate just make sure to do a few sets because looking now if you go low reps it wont fit into 5x5, just do them for 5x5 intead of regular squats from time to time IMO


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> No not really mate just make sure to do a few sets because looking now if you go low reps it wont fit into 5x5, just do them for 5x5 intead of regular squats from time to time IMO


Cool, i am going to be hurtin lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Cool, i am going to be hurtin lol


Suck it up man and eat like a beast and youll be loving results mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Suck it up man and eat like a beast and youll be loving results mate


Defo, looking forward to it, thinking of doing it for 8 - 10 weeks!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok after some good advice from a few great lads i have revamped my workout and meal plan, edited on the front page!!

Just like to say a big thanks to everyone for the input!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

What you guys think then!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so who`s the strongman ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> so who`s the strongman ?


PMSL i hope me one day, We all have a starting point buddy!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> PMSL i hope me one day, We all have a starting point buddy!!


Ignore Ewen mate he still bitter that Nocarbs has an audi and he doesnt lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> PMSL i hope me one day, We all have a starting point buddy!!


that we do and your welcome to have a training session with me doing some SM event stuff .

ignore flinty hes a fat weak puff


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> that we do and your welcome to have a training session with me doing some SM event stuff .
> 
> ignore flinty hes a fat weak puff


but i have a car pmsl !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would add 2-3 whole eggs to 9 am meal as need more protein IMO

And swap 1 tin of tuna for 3 eggs or 1 pint whole milk, in 4pm meal so it would be 1 tin tuna and 3 whole eggs as tuna is incomplete source of aminos

Looks much better though mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> but i have a car pmsl !!!


m8 i drove through a puddle this morning and my car drank water was sat there nearly 2 hours waiting for the pots to dry out .

means a day at home though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> m8 i drove through a puddle this morning and my car drank water was sat there nearly 2 hours waiting for the pots to dry out .
> 
> means a day at home though


Saw that on facebook wondered what it was lol

Enjoy day off eating mate haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Saw that on facebook wondered what it was lol
> 
> Enjoy day off eating mate haha


watching T2 judgement day whilst eating and tensing my biceps lol

tonight is OHP then next week starting a revised routine hitting light and heavy weights and bodyparts 2x week .

haysey pop into my journal m8 you might get some ideas or not lol

it is over 100 pages :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 i drove through a puddle this morning and my car drank water was sat there nearly 2 hours waiting for the pots to dry out .
> 
> means a day at home though


Was gonna make a joke about that on fb, but though there'd be some inevitable height joke in there so left it :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Was gonna make a joke about that on fb, but though there'd be some inevitable height joke in there so left it :lol:


me height joke never


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> that we do and your welcome to have a training session with me doing some SM event stuff .
> 
> ignore flinty hes a fat weak puff


Cheers mate, will take you up on that one day


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> watching T2 judgement day whilst eating and tensing my biceps lol
> 
> tonight is OHP then next week starting a revised routine hitting light and heavy weights and bodyparts 2x week .
> 
> ...


I already have mate, sat and had a good read of yours and ricks!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> I already have mate, sat and had a good read of yours and ricks!!


lol cool what you think of it ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol cool what you think of it ?


Good read mate i was enjoying the banter flying about, i am only just new to the game but i will be reading up and following your thread for sure!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Squat - 4 sets of 5

55kg 60kg 65kg 65kg

Overhead Press - 4 sets of 5

55kg 60kg 65kg 65kg

High Pulls - 4 sets of 5

20kg 25kg 35kg 35kg

Weighted Sit-ups - 3 sets

30kg

Plank 3 sets 60seconds

Note: Still need to mess around with the weights to see were my strength is, never really struggled on anything much, will started from monday and mess around getting the feel for it over the weekend.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job, your overhead press using free weights?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good job, your overhead press using free weights?


Thanks P,

Used a barbell, why, would you sat free weights are better?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah id always choose freeweight barbell over say smith machine, involves more muscles


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Yeah id always choose freeweight barbell over say smith machine, involves more muscles


Yeah defo,i hate the smith machine tbh,very weak on the shoulders, really want to blast them


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well ur press is definately going the right way, 100kg by xmas at this rate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Well ur press is definately going the right way, 100kg by xmas at this rate


Haha that or a broken back!!

Hows yours coming along P?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Haha that or a broken back!!
> 
> Hows yours coming along P?


Just strarted wendlers so it kinda feels like a step back due to starting off light! But next week the weights will be upped so looking forward to that.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just had a mess around with it last week just to see what i could so... Friday

Squat - 4 sets of 5 - 55kg 60kg 65kg 65kg

Overhead Press - 4 sets of 5 - 45kg 50kg 55kg 60kg

High Pulls - 4 sets of 5 - 30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg

Core Work

Front Squats - 5 sets of 5 - 30kg barbell

Weighted Sit Ups 4 sets 15 - 30kg plate

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds - 20kg plate

Oblique Twists 3 set of 20 - 20kg plate

50 Press Ups

Was bored on Saturday so i went back the gym just to complete the workout as a whole

Squat - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8 - 55kg 60kg 65kg 70kg (80kg 3reps) (65kg 8 reps)

Bench - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8 - 50kg 55kg 60kg 65kg (75kg 3 reps) (60kg 8 reps)

Powercleans - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple - 40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg (65kg 3 reps) (50kg 8 reps)

Triceps and Biceps - 3 sets of 8 each 70kg (Cable)

Core Work

Front Squats - 5 sets of 5 - 30kg barbell

Weighted Sit Ups 4 sets 15 - 30kg plate

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds - 20kg plate

Oblique Twists 3 set of 20 - 20kg plate

50 Press Ups


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice Chill tonight with a fish dinner, body needs a break!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lad


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

considering your weight, your overhead presses are impressive, how long you been training overall then..?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha pretty sure its not with some of the hench men on this site lol

Few years but i only really started to take serious interest about a year ago mate, love it!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Good stuff mate, will keep an eye on your progress as i might try madcow in the new year after i finish stronglifts 5x5...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Good stuff mate, will keep an eye on your progress as i might try madcow in the new year after i finish stronglifts 5x5...


Thanks will be looking out for you Buddy!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good to see this updated :wink:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Going over the gym tonight, was looking to test some 1RM's on Squat

Bench

Deadlift

Press

Row

Any advice lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Going over the gym tonight, was looking to test some 1RM's on Squat
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


go heavy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck with this Hayesy I've been running MADCOW for 7 weeks or so its tough on the body and I'm doing half the exercises you are fair play for adding so much extra stuff in just make sure you don't burn out cause it gets pretty tough from week 4 onwards!

PS goodluck with the 1RMs tonight...don't fire yourself through the floor on the squat :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Monday

Squat - 5 sets of 5 - 60kg 65kg 70kg 75kg 80kg

Bench - 5 sets of 5 - 60kg 65kg 70kg 75kg 80kg

Powerclean - 5 sets of 5 - 30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg 50kg

Weighted hyperextensions - 2 sets 10 reps 20kg plate

Weighted Decline sit-ups - 4 sets 15 reps 30p late

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Twist (20kg plate 10 on each side)

50 Press Ups

Wednesday ( Added and extra set on today)

Squat - 4 sets of 5 - 60kg 65kg 70kg 70kg 70kg ( Added and extra set on today)

Overhead Press - 4 sets of 5 - 30kg 35kg 40kg 40kg 40kg

High Pulls - 4 sets of 5 - 30kg 35kg 40 40kg 40kg

Weighted hyperextensions - 2 sets 10 reps 20kg plate

Weighted Decline sit-ups - 4 sets 15 reps 30p late

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Twist (20kg plate 10 on each side)

50 Press Ups

Thursday

Squat - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8 - 60kg 65kg 70kg 75kg (1 triple 85kg) (1 set of 8 70kg)

Bench - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8 - 60kg 65kg 70kg 75kg (1 triple 85kg) (1 set of 8 70kg)

Powercleans - 4 sets of 5, 1 triple - 30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg (1 triple 55kg) (1 set of 8 45kg)

Weighted Dips - 3 sets of 10 20kg plate

Triceps and Biceps - 3 sets of 8 each 70kg (cable machine)

Weighted hyperextensions - 2 sets 10 reps 20kg plate

Weighted Decline sit-ups - 4 sets 15 reps 30p late

Weighted Planks - 3 sets 60 seconds

Oblique Twist (20kg plate 10 on each side)

50 Press Ups


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you add the weight that the barbell is etc sorry stupid q just sayin?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes mate include the weight of the barbell in your listed weights for lifts

So for example 3 plates a side is 140, 20k bar and 120k weight discs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No wonder i got stuck under the bar the other day foing chest 20kg thick barbell it is we have in our gym, never took that into account at all lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

When i do the triple im only going up a little, think i should go higher??

Need to get myself a belt aswell, back feels like its gona go doing press


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> When i do the triple im only going up a little, think i should go higher??
> 
> Need to get myself a belt aswell, back feels like its gona go doing press


triple what ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> triple what ?


Ignore me sorry!

In the routine i am following is says ramp up the weights each week so say i did 75kg on my 3rd set of squats i would go up to 85 get 3 reps the do a triple of 75kg!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Ignore me sorry!
> 
> In the routine i am following is says ramp up the weights each week so say i did 75kg on my 3rd set of squats i would go up to 85 get 3 reps the do a triple of 75kg!


why ?

if its 5x5 of weekly ramped sets then week one is 5x5 @ 60 week 2 is 5x5 @ 65 week 3 is 5x5 @ 70 and so on .

when ramped sets are in the same session so it wil be 5 sets - set 1 50 set 2 55 set 3 60 set 4 65 set 5 70 , then next week your set 1 would start as set 2 would 65 then up from there ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> why ?
> 
> if its 5x5 of weekly ramped sets then week one is 5x5 @ 60 week 2 is 5x5 @ 65 week 3 is 5x5 @ 70 and so on .
> 
> when ramped sets are in the same session so it wil be 5 sets - set 1 50 set 2 55 set 3 60 set 4 65 set 5 70 , then next week your set 1 would start as set 2 would 65 then up from there ...


Unless he talking about MADCOW5X5 where day 3 top set is ramped to a set of 3 and a drop set of 8 then next workout is 5 on previous 3rep weight etc etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Unless he talking about MADCOW5X5 where day 3 top set is ramped to a set of 3 and a drop set of 8 then next workout is 5 on previous 3rep weight etc etc


yeah good point not sure he`s advanced enough for madcows as it has like you pointed out a weird pattern to follow .

i could be wrong .

i just think a standard 5x5 is to be done to get lifts and knowledge to a good level .

btw wardy are you coming across to muscle inc on 10th december ?

lots of beers shall ensue that night


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah good point not sure he`s advanced enough for madcows as it has like you pointed out a weird pattern to follow .
> 
> i could be wrong .
> 
> ...


Yeah who knows so many variations on these bloody 5x5 workouts :lol:

Yeah I think I might make a guest appearance on the Saturday and come cheer you lads on...never seen a strongman event before so should be good and I'm all game for beverages afterwards in Gford I'll show you lads the local boozers not sure ill find one tough enough for you lads to sit in mind :lol: I'll have to get ya number nearer the time fella

How you feeling for it all coming along well?

PS whens ya charity PL comp (sorry for hijack Hayesy)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah who knows so many variations on these bloody 5x5 workouts :lol:
> 
> Yeah I think I might make a guest appearance on the Saturday and come cheer you lads on...never seen a strongman event before so should be good and I'm all game for beverages afterwards in Gford I'll show you lads the local boozers not sure ill find one tough enough for you lads to sit in mind :lol: I'll have to get ya number nearer the time fella
> 
> ...


yeah be cool to see you there .

i feel good for the comp but done about an hour of event training for it so gonna be going in relying on previous training .

my delt seems to be recovered around 90% now and feel strong .

charity comp is this sunday although i havent been confirmed yet so doubtful im doing it shame really but its probably a good thing as i cant squat or deadlift at moment due to piercing an artery whilst pinning my quad so i have a massive bruise and leg feels like ive torn a quad although its just bad pip .....oops :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah be cool to see you there .
> 
> i feel good for the comp but done about an hour of event training for it so gonna be going in relying on previous training .
> 
> ...


Ouch sounds nasty well always another time!

Good to hear it can't you start hammering event training now in prep?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No worries Wardy,

Yeah ewen i am following the pattern you pointed out just feel i could go a lot heavier!

Will just keep adding the 5kg once a week see how it goes

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Ouch sounds nasty well always another time!
> 
> Good to hear it can't you start hammering event training now in prep?


my gym downsized so all the strongman stuff isnt set up yet .

should be ok on the day though i hope .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> No worries Wardy,
> 
> Yeah ewen i am following the pattern you pointed out just feel i could go a lot heavier!
> 
> ...


go heavy or go home 

if you can go heavier then do so fella .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I choose Heavy!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Done some 1RMs tonight, was tough!

Deads - 125kg

Row - 90kg

Squat - 120kg

Bar - 100kg

3 sets of leg raises - 15 reps

3 sets oblique twists holding 20kg plate

Tri and Bit 3 sets of 8 on both - 70kg

Not much was tierd tonight!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

fcuk sake mate....just came across this ..sorry...

im in.

goin to page 1 now to catch up.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

andy said:


> fcuk sake mate....just came across this ..sorry...
> 
> im in.
> 
> goin to page 1 now to catch up.


Haha cool mate, not much of a story i am one weak @ss mofo lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like evrything is going to plan in here mate, just keep plugging away at it buddy

Whats diet like at the moment mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Looks like evrything is going to plan in here mate, just keep plugging away at it buddy
> 
> Whats diet like at the moment mate?


TBH Rick not great, just oats in the morn with milk honey and a cyclone shake

then at around 12 i have chicken on wraps,oats before gym and cod at night

Need to sort it out defo.

Any advice would be good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> TBH Rick not great, just oats in the morn with milk honey and a cyclone shake
> 
> then at around 12 i have chicken on wraps,oats before gym and cod at night
> 
> ...


eat more ....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> eat more ....


Thanks mate, will put some sort of diet together and stick too it!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks mate, will put some sort of diet together and stick too it!!


have a look in both mine and ricks journals we both make homemade shakes and hit or try to hit 8000cals a day .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Done some 1RMs tonight, was tough!
> 
> Deads - 125kg
> 
> ...


Gym was dead lastnight so decided to try a few more 1RMs

Deads - 130kg

Squat - 135kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good going hayley keep it up .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> Good going hayley keep it up .


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this isnt the start of a trend and that was a type error


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hitting the Gym tonight, based on the 1RMs i got i thought i would up the weights a little bit stating tonight and just add 5kg every week form now

Squat - 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg

Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Hitting the Gym tonight, based on the 1RMs i got i thought i would up the weights a little bit stating tonight and just add 5kg every week form now
> 
> Squat - 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg
> 
> Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg


i wouldnt mate.

stick with the small increases and be patient lol.

can i ask....how come you can squat more than you can dead?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Hitting the Gym tonight, based on the 1RMs i got i thought i would up the weights a little bit stating tonight and just add 5kg every week form now
> 
> Squat - 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg
> 
> Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg


Hayesy are those bench numbers based on a 100kg max? If so they look abit steep and I would drop them atleast 5kg and only go up in 2.5kg or less increments.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Hitting the Gym tonight, based on the 1RMs i got i thought i would up the weights a little bit stating tonight and just add 5kg every week form now
> 
> Squat - 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg
> 
> Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg


hayley why is your squat 5 kg more than bench ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> hayley why is your squat 5 kg more than bench ?


My Bench is pretty crap tbh defo an area i need to improve!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i wouldnt mate.
> 
> stick with the small increases and be patient lol.
> 
> can i ask....how come you can squat more than you can dead?


Not sure i did try all the rms in 1 gym session could of been tierd!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hayesy are those bench numbers based on a 100kg max? If so they look abit steep and I would drop them atleast 5kg and only go up in 2.5kg or less increments.


Been increasing the weight each week by 5kg


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Monday:

Squat 80k 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg ( got two out at 100kg and had to drop the weight to 90kg) thats what i get for jumping the weights to quick!)

Bench: 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg

Clean : 40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg 60kg ( Anything else i can change this for?...I hate these)

Hipers : 2 sets 15 20kg plate

Decline Sit ups : 4 sets 15 30kg plate

Finished off with some core work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good mate keep it up and need to increase food alot


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Looking good mate keep it up and need to increase food alot


Defo Rick, been eating loads of carbs tbh, need the fuel for the gym defo!!

I like doing dead lifts, would it be ok to get that in the mix or just stick with what i am doing


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

add deadlifts deffo mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> add deadlifts deffo mate


Cheers mate, need to pop in to ur jerno and see were your at, think i will do that now!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Short gym session tonight

Deadlifts - 90kg 90kg 95kg 100kg 105kg

Tri and Bi Cable 70kg 3 sets of 8 reps

Core work

Short and sweet, i had to cut the gym session short as i had to get home


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hit a new pb on the deadlifts tonight!

130kg 1RM


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

15mins HIIT cardio!

Squat - 80kg 85kg 90kg (110kg 3reps) (90kg 8 reps)

Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg (90kg 3 reps) (80kg 8 reps)

Powercleans - 30kg 35kg 40kg (50kg 3 reps) (40kg 8 reps)

Triceps and Biceps - 3 sets of 8 each 70kg 40kg 20kg (Cables)

Little Core work at the end, fuked tonight, felt i could of pushed myself a little harder just had a fukin sh!t day at work!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid session there buddy, good work

You enjoying the routine then or what?

Im after a routine so asking around ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> solid session there buddy, good work
> 
> You enjoying the routine then or what?
> 
> Im after a routine so asking around ?


Love it Rick defo! Its true what they say as the weights get up it gets u fuked!!

Before i was doing this i was drop setting in every session and it was great for the 1st few months chest and shoulders used to look massive after a session an pumped up!

What you looking for?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Did some Cardio and core today at the gym!

Seen a guy new trying to deadlift 140kg i had to have a go before i left, managed to just about get it up!

New pb for me!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on the pb hayley


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work on the new deadlift pb mate nice weight to be lifting that

Im looking for a strength routine might try 5x5, never used a routine before you see


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done on the pb hayley


A few people on here are starting to call me that now because of you haha!!!

:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Af ew people on here are starting to call me that now because of you haha!!!
> 
> :whistling:


its catchy m8 i like it , sure sounds better than hazy :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work on the new deadlift pb mate nice weight to be lifting that
> 
> Im looking for a strength routine might try 5x5, never used a routine before you see


Dont know if this is any help

Obv u know a hell of a lot more than me Rick but heres a link

http://nutribody.com/blog/post/Bill-Starrs-Advanced-5x5-Workout.aspx


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> its catchy m8 i like it , sure sounds better than hazy :lol:


 :lol:

Must be the only Hayley with a c0ck and balls!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Must be the only Hayley with a c0ck and balls!!


nah theres one on coronation street ....

are you married to roy ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> nah theres one on coronation street ....
> 
> are you married to roy ?


Hahahahaha get ta fuk


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

oh ffs Hayesy i just seen this! Read through the 9 pages and looking real good pal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

15mins HIIT cardio!

Squat - 90kg 95kg 100kg 105kg 110kg

Bench - 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg

Powercleans - 30kg 35kg 40kg 45kg 50kg

Hyperextensions - 10 x 15 reps

4 sets 15 decline sit ups weighted 10kg plate

Took some pre workout off my mate to night and it fukin took my socks off had to cut my core work short was shakin badly!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

good stuff mate you get all ya reps on bench?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> good stuff mate you get all ya reps on bench?


i got 3 out and needed a spot for the last 2, was fumin with myself, i might drop it down a little so i can complete it alone


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> i got 3 out and needed a spot for the last 2, was fumin with myself, i might drop it down a little so i can complete it alone


I did wonder mate without trying to be negative on ya :lol: I'd drop it back 3 weeks to 82.5kg and build it up 2.5kg a week..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work pal, stims dont work well with me either lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I did wonder mate without trying to be negative on ya :lol: I'd drop it back 3 weeks to 82.5kg and build it up 2.5kg a week..


Yeah defo its just me wanting it to fast tbh


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work pal, stims dont work well with me either lol


it was mad mate couldnt feel my own body at all pure away with the clouds sweating like a pig lol

Never take that sh!t again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> 15mins HIIT cardio!
> 
> Squat - 90kg 95kg 100kg 105kg 110kg
> 
> ...


i have to say mate your weights are going up a treat by the looks of it mate really pleased with your progress mate !!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i have to say mate your weights are going up a treat by the looks of it mate really pleased with your progress mate !!!!


cheers Flinty your a top man


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick question on my diet (that in all honesty has gone west just hungry all the time)

Ran out of cyclone and got Boditronics evo which has 40 grams of carbs per serving, the cafe that i was getting my 2nd meal from had closed down, dont know why so i plan to just have my oats in the orn and then have a boditronic shake, not sure of the Marcos in my diet but just wondering if i have the oats then the shake late on followed by pita bread followed by a shake after i train am i taking on to many carbs?

Looking to build but i dont want the body fat from over eating carbs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hayley unless you breakdown your macros nobody knows ...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> Hayley unless you breakdown your macros nobody knows ...


Yup i sort of new i would get that response lol!!

Well lastime completely sorted it out i was around 10 and a half stone, i am 12 now

Looking to hit around 3000 calls a day to start!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about your carb intake if your bulking, get the weight on you then go for a cut if needbe...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about your carb intake if your bulking, get the weight on you then go for a cut if needbe...


Yeah defo!

Never really broken down my diet!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

right then little bummer boy .

your weight in pounds is around 168 (i was 12 stone couple years ago) so lets say you wanna bulk past 175 pounds maybe around 185 pound mark .

to do this your gonna need around 3500 cals break it down is this .

p- 260g

c- 350g

f- 85g

sounds alot and you will gain fat that is how it has to be done also bulking up over winter then cutting for summer is pointless you have to spend 1 year bulking then adjust diet add aas and bodyfat will drop , if you dont wanna do aas thats fine dieting will be harder .

use a site like fit day to help with building a diet around those macros .

260g of protein is around 1 and half g per pound of bw , try not to use shakes when you get to my weight you will see my reason for this .

good luck hayley .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> right then little bummer boy .
> 
> your weight in pounds is around 168 (i was 12 stone couple years ago) so lets say you wanna bulk past 175 pounds maybe around 185 pound mark .
> 
> ...


Thanks e you are a legend mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Will be doing this after work today, just thought i would get it up early incase i forget because i am busy later!

15mins HIIT cardio!

Squat - 90kg 95kg 100kg 100kg (100kg)

Overhead Press - 40kg 45kg 50kg 50kg (50kg)

High Pulls - 40kg 45kg 50kg 50kg (50kg)

Weighted hyperextensions - 2 x 10 reps 20kg plate

Weighted Decline sit-ups - 4 x 15 reps 30p late

Weighted Planks - 3 x 60 seconds 20kg plate

Oblique Twist (20kg plate 10 on each side)

Leg Raises - 4 x 15 reps

50 Press Ups

50 Chin Ups


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

done and dusted, thank god cba tonight


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice squatting weights haysey lad


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice squatting weights haysey lad


Thanks rick, its coming along decent mate, just left comment in ur thread, never heard of SMOLOV so i checked it out, looks quality


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

> 15mins HIIT cardio!
> 
> Squat - 90kg 95kg 100kg 100kg (100kg)
> 
> ...


Big man, that's impressive. I cant wait to get to this level!

One question, i see you do more than 5 reps some times, i thought stronglift 5x5 was 5 reps maximum? I can do more than 5 reps at the moment and didn't go any further as i thought that was a rule for this stronglift 5x5, should i push more or stick the maximum 5 reps?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Big man, that's impressive. I cant wait to get to this level!
> 
> One question, i see you do more than 5 reps some times, i thought stronglift 5x5 was 5 reps maximum? I can do more than 5 reps at the moment and didn't go any further as i thought that was a rule for this stronglift 5x5, should i push more or stick the maximum 5 reps?


What Routine are you following mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Might have to give the session a mis tomoz, some [email protected] took me ankle apart in football tonight, cant walk at all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ankle seems to be better know so will be starting up my 5x5 tonight!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ankle seems to be better know so will be starting up my 5x5 tonight!! :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Monday 5/11

Squat - 90 95 100 105 110

Cleans - 40 45 50 55 60

Bench- 60 65 70 75 80

Hypers 2x20 - 20kg plate

Decline sit ups 4x20 - 20kg plate

Plank 3x1min - 20kg plate on back

Oblique twist 3x10 on each side med ball

Finished with HIIT for 15 mins


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work there buddy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ta Rick, just trying to get back into the swing of things, Had a week off heavy liftin due to getting my ankle near snapped in two at fooy been in agony, plan to just mash it over the Xmas see were I am at then decide if I want to carry on or taper down and start boxing!?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Ta Rick, just trying to get back into the swing of things, Had a week off heavy liftin due to getting my ankle near snapped in two at fooy been in agony, plan to just mash it over the Xmas see were I am at then decide if I want to carry on or taper down and start boxing!?


Same here mate planning a big blast over xmas

A mate of mine from Liverpool is sending me some proviron to add to the mix :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha I heard he's 6,5 and 20 stone of pure ripped muscle as well :whistling:


----------

